
McKinsey report on automation - panabee
http://www.mckinsey.com/global-themes/digital-disruption/harnessing-automation-for-a-future-that-works
======
panabee
Key paragraph:

The activities most susceptible to automation are physical ones in highly
structured and predictable environments, as well as data collection and
processing. In the United States, these activities make up 51 percent of
activities in the economy, accounting for almost $2.7 trillion in wages. They
are most prevalent in manufacturing, accommodation and food service, and
retail trade. And it’s not just low-skill, low-wage work that could be
automated; middle-skill and high-paying, high-skill occupations, too, have a
degree of automation potential. As processes are transformed by the automation
of individual activities, people will perform activities that complement the
work that machines do, and vice versa.

